# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Προβλημα με μιξερ KENWOOD

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! θελω τη βοηθεια σας για το μιξερ της kenwood .Το μιξερ δε ξεκιναει καν !  Αρχικα θελω να ρωτησω για το κιτρινο στοιχειο που ειναι συνδεδεμενο παραλληλα στα 220 V  και φαινεται στην εικονα ! Πυκνωτης εκκινησης ειναι ; Δεν θα πρεπε να γραφει χωρητικοτητα ;   http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2i06...5#.UkwLJRBvOMM
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει αυτο ; πως μπορω να το ελενξω ; Εχω απομονωσει τον διακοπτη που κλεινει με το καπακι του μιξερ ωστε να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δε φταιει αυτο για να συνεχισω να βρω τη βλαβη ! 
Στη πλακετουλα που ειναι οι διακοπτες για τις λειτουργιες του μιξερ υπαρχει καποια ανορθωση ; στη διεγερση του στατορα και στον ροτορα τι ρευμα πηγαινει ac ή dc ;

----------


## nyannaco

Πυκνωτής είναι, η χωρητικότητα πρέπει να είναι 22nF (22Κ = 22,000pF = 22nF).
Παράλληλα στη γραμμή της τροφοδοσίας όμως (που, παρεμπιπτόντως, εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια είναι πλέον 230V), σαφώς και δεν είναι πυκνωτής εκκίνησης, είναι αντιπαρασιτικός. Δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό να φταίει αυτός.
Πόσα καλώδια πάνε στο μοτέρ; Εχεις ελέγξει αν το μοτέρ παίρνει τάση;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο άξονας (πιάσε την φτερωτή) και κούνα το δεξιά αριστερά να δεις έχει μπόσικα? γιατί βλέπω περίεργη οξείδωση σκουριά στο παξιμάδι του και πιθανόν να τρέξανε νερά από πάνω από την κανάτα . δεν μου αρέσει και η όψη (χρωματισμός ) του τυλίγματος σαν να έχει αρπάξει. μέτρα το τύλιγμα να δεις αν είναι κομμένο πουθενά.

----------


## christakosxo

Στα σημεια 1 και 2 οπως φαινεται στη φωτογραφια  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=23ij...5#.Uk1KBYZUHT0   μετραω ταση 230 V στην επιλογη του πρωτου διακοπτη και 130 V  στον δευτερο διακοπτη ( υπαρχει μια διοδος που μπαινει σε σειρα στον δευτερο διακοπτη ,λογικα αυτη ριχνει την ταση για να δουλεψει σε λιγοτερες στροφες το μοτερ σωστα; 
Οταν συνδεσω το ακρο του πολυμετρου λιγο πιο πανω απο τη θεση 2 (δηλαδη να το ακουμπαω στην εισοδο του τυλιγματος και οχι στο καλωδιο) η ταση χανεται ! ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο ;
Αυτο το τετραγωνο μαυρο στοιχειο που ειναι σε σειρα στη θεση 1 (ουδετερος) και παει στη εισοδο του αλλου τυλιγματος τι ειναι ;
γραφει πανω ( H4F TAM  250 V  3A )
Τελος στην εξοδο του τυλιγματος στη θεση 3 υπαρχει διακλαδωση με το ενα καλωδιο να καταληγει στον στατορα  και το αλλο καλωδιο (μαζι με τον συνδεδεμενο σε σειρα μπλε πυκνωτη) να καταληγει  πανω στα ελασματα των τυλιγματων ! το ιδιο γινεται και στη θεση 4 !  Πυκνωτες δεν ειναι αυτα τα μπλε ; ποιος ο ρολος τους ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://fuse-china.en.alibaba.com/pro...f_b_font_.html

----------


## christakosxo

Αυτη η ασφαλεια ειναι καμμενη τελικα ! Οι πυκνωτες μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος σε τι χρειαζονται ;

----------


## FILMAN

> Πυκνωτής είναι, η χωρητικότητα πρέπει να είναι 22nF (22Κ = 22,000pF = 22nF).
> Παράλληλα στη γραμμή της τροφοδοσίας όμως (που, παρεμπιπτόντως, εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια είναι πλέον 230V), σαφώς και δεν είναι πυκνωτής εκκίνησης, είναι αντιπαρασιτικός. Δεν το θεωρώ πιθανό να φταίει αυτός.
> Πόσα καλώδια πάνε στο μοτέρ; Εχεις ελέγξει αν το μοτέρ παίρνει τάση;


Δεν είναι 22nF αλλά 220nF. Ξεκινάει με .22 (μF δηλαδή) δηλαδή 0.22μF δηλαδή 220nF. Το Κ μετά τον αριθμό .22 είναι η ανοχή (10%) και όχι η μονάδα kilo.

----------


## nyannaco

Εχεις δίκιο, δεν την είδα την τελεία πριν το 22  :Sad:

----------

